# Best Shape for Bale Grabber



## lacamo (Aug 15, 2008)

I need a FEL grabber, primarily for wrapped round bales and noticed different designs. Wifo & Anderson are C-shaped and conform to the bale while others have a narrower, straighter shape and also, tend to be a lot cheaper. It appears that the straighter design would make it easier to stack/unstack the bales close together. However, the Wifo dealer advised that I should get the round shape to prevent the plastic from ripping. Anyone have experience one way or another?

Thanks


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The round shape is harder/more expensive to make but works better. Wifo and anderson are both top of the line in my opinion...


----------



## IAhaymakr (Jun 4, 2008)

lacamo said:


> I need a FEL grabber, primarily for wrapped round bales and noticed different designs. Wifo & Anderson are C-shaped and conform to the bale while others have a narrower, straighter shape and also, tend to be a lot cheaper. It appears that the straighter design would make it easier to stack/unstack the bales close together. However, the Wifo dealer advised that I should get the round shape to prevent the plastic from ripping. Anyone have experience one way or another?
> 
> Thanks


I have an Anderson that I bought to handle big squares, which it doesn't do very well. I would sell it if you are interested. It is used, but in very good shape. Very well built machine.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I really don't think that the shape of the bale grabber makes a huge difference. I would say one contoured to the shape of the bale would work better,but, I think that the piston placement makes a bigger difference. I like the Wifo grabbers because the piston is in the rear of the grabber frame, meaning the sides of the grabber are smooth for stacking bales tight againat one another without ripping the wrap. But I hate how on the Wifo grabbers and many of the cheaper single piston grabbers there is nothing holding the piston in place, so the grab arms are rarely even. Which makes it harder to stack well, and on lighter tractors it can get tippy with a silage bale not centered trying to stack two or three high. We have an Anderson set at work, what ever the lightest duty set is, the 2000 I think? It has two pistons on either side, one for each grab arm. It is extremely nice to move bales with because the bale is always centered with the two pistons. But the frames on the grab arms that the pistons pin into stick out far enough that it is extremely difficult to stack bales tight without ripping the wrap. Also I think the two pistons put more stress on the grabbers, they get rewelded at least 2 or 3 times a year now. I would like to try the heavy duty Anderson grabbers, they have a single piston in the rear but it is held in place with a bracket so the arms move with eachother to keep bales centered. 
Another option are the grabbers with a single piston and a single moving arm. My dad has a set, one arm stays stationary, bale is always centered, but you can only stack from one side. I haven't used them enough to really have an opinion on them.
Hopefully my rambling makes some sense.

Not squeezing the bale as hard as the hydraulics will let you helps not rip wrap too!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

I have a log grapple with single piston and linkage that makes both jaws move equally! Why don't bale grabbers have that linkage? It is really very simple and straight forward!
Just wondering! Dave


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

in my opinion wifo are the best ive ever used. every set ive used built since the late 90s center the bale once its grabbed. handled at least 10000 bales with them multiple times and I feel they cant be beat. there are stronger ones out there but they rip bales easier. the thing that brakes the wifo are pushing on bales with the clamps. the opposite of the stress they are deigned to take. but I find with the single cylinder you can pick up a bale off center and clamp it lift up and it will center on the loader pulling away from the other bale without ripping the other bale. I also like how they hug a bale well and you can pinch a bale without it wanting to roll out of the clamp. I wrap around 1000 bales a year in the field and then truck them later so that means handling them three times after wrapping and never rip a bale unless using other brands of clamps. worksaver are the worst in my opinion for various reasons. the Anderson are my second favorite though


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I actually like that mine doesnt center the bale. I stack a lot of dry hay in barns with it. If you get one arm against something solid like a wall, the other arm will move. Helps keep from tearing barn siding and posts...


----------



## lacamo (Aug 15, 2008)

Real grateful to everyone for the valuable, experience-based info. I've dealt with the local JD dealer for years, bought haying equipment & a tractor from them: couldn't be more satisfied with the attention and service. They sell Wifo and since the feedback has been positive, I'll probably go with it.

Thanks!


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaMike said:


> I actually like that mine doesnt center the bale. I stack a lot of dry hay in barns with it. If you get one arm against something solid like a wall, the other arm will move. Helps keep from tearing barn siding and posts...


Mine is a HLA brand. Same basic design as the WIFO which I also had before I sent it through my auction. Like PaMike said, I also stack in barn and when next to beam it's nice to have the other arm move.


----------

